# Find Programs - Title Search Link to Wish List



## NerdXing (Aug 4, 2004)

Why is it that when I've taken time to search for a program by a title and don't find it (due to it not currently showing or me not having the correct title) isn't there an option to add it to my wishlist. No I have to drop out of title search, into wishlist and reenter the information. This can be annoying with long titles or if you're in a hurry. Why not get rid of title search altogether and just have a single search with a wishlist option. For that matter why isn't there a single entry for wishlist with checkbox type options for title, keyword etc. so one or all search options could be selected.

Also, an annoying quirk of text table in searches (that's BEGGING to be fixed) is that it does not allow you to go "down" from the bottom of the text table to the top of the text table. Why Not?


----------



## NoCleverUsername (Jan 29, 2005)

NerdXing said:


> Also, an annoying quirk of text table in searches (that's BEGGING to be fixed) is that it does not allow you to go "down" from the bottom of the text table to the top of the text table. Why Not?


Probably just for the sake of consistency. None of the menus wrap around from top to bottom and vice versa either. They decided that's the way the UI would work and it's been that way ever since the original TiVos.

Which seems a bit silly, considering that "wrap-around" navigation has been common in nearly all DVD menus for years.


----------

